# sooo slow!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know I'm probably not writing this in the right place, but it would take too long to find the right place lol!!! 

Is it me or is it this site?? Is anyone else finding that this site has become really slow just lately??? In the last week or so, its taking a good minute if not more to download or move about here. I'm not having any trouble on any other sites I go on - just this one and its driving me mad!!

If its me and my PC, has anyone got any tips???

Jo


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't have any real problems with the site from work but the speed here is in excess of 50mbps. However, the last few days page loads have taken up to 15 seconds rather than the instant load I am used to so there may be either a server issue (local for the site) or possibly the hub where that server connects through, but if you are only having problems with this site then it is more likely to be the first. If nobody else is having problems then it is more likely to be an odd connection issue from your area into the server which should sort itself - in time. Not much help at all really. Sorry!!


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Jo and a belated 'Happy birthday' to you, hope you had a good one, despite the cold! Everything had slowed up on my computer and I thought it was the network but it turns out the kids have downloaded loads of free games that have taken up a lot of the memory and probably brought a few viruses with it! I'll do a major clean up and get rid of any rubbish on computer and hopefully that'll work!
How has your daughter coped with going back to school after holidays?


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

jojo said:


> I know I'm probably not writing this in the right place, but it would take too long to find the right place lol!!!
> 
> Is it me or is it this site?? Is anyone else finding that this site has become really slow just lately??? In the last week or so, its taking a good minute if not more to download or move about here. I'm not having any trouble on any other sites I go on - just this one and its driving me mad!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jo,
I have had any other complaints but it does sound strange if other sites are working as fast as normal. I know that this week has been one of our busiest but we have the capacity to cope with more traffic. 

I would try a few things:

1. Clearing out your browser cookies
2. Clearing up anything else you can (downloads etc)
3. Possibly try the site on a different browser (forefox or chrome). If it works better in these then you know there might be an issue with your browser.

Please report back. 

Regards
Bob


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ntonge said:


> Hi Jo and a belated 'Happy birthday' to you, hope you had a good one, despite the cold! Everything had slowed up on my computer and I thought it was the network but it turns out the kids have downloaded loads of free games that have taken up a lot of the memory and probably brought a few viruses with it! I'll do a major clean up and get rid of any rubbish on computer and hopefully that'll work!
> How has your daughter coped with going back to school after holidays?


Hi Niamh, as you you can probably see from my posts on here just lately I'm a right miserable cow!! I hate the cold and of course the exchange rate has been causing us a few problems. So I apologise for that - the birthday didnt help really - I'm getting old!!!!!!! But I had a lovely day. 

My daughter is still very up and down with the school situation. Theres no doubt the extra Spanish lessons we're having at home are helping and she has made friends with a bilingual spanish girl in her class, so she's a bit happier overall. I think I've been expecting too much too soon with her, its only been 4 months since she went to state school afterall. But I'm worried about here basic education and how much she is missing while trying to learn the language and of course her happiness. We're giving it til Easter and then maybe back to Sunlands - exchange rate permitting!

All in all I think I'm beginning to feel a bit happier again now. I'm getting used to the cold and we've put some money saving/making plans into place. Once it warms up I think I'll be overjoyed that we're here and the recent "down" will become a memory. It hasnt been anywhere near as easy as I thought, but we're getting there!

Hows you?? How are your plans coming along? Any decisions? We'll be happy to meet you if you and your OH (and kids) are coming over this way again

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ExpatForum said:


> Hi Jo,
> I have had any other complaints but it does sound strange if other sites are working as fast as normal. I know that this week has been one of our busiest but we have the capacity to cope with more traffic.
> 
> I would try a few things:
> ...


Thanks Bob, Its obviously just me then! I just wondered cos, as I said its only this site???

Anyway, I'm so computer illiterate that I'll wait til my husband is next here to do any maintenance!!! But thank you for the tips, I'll let you know if they help

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

It's you Jo.....cos you're blonde! 

And happy birthday cos I missed it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> It's you Jo.....cos you're blonde!



Yeah, but I'm not a real blonde - it from a bottle, underneath is a very intelligent and sophisticated "mouse colour" LOL!??? But no I havent a clue about computers

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yeah, but I'm not a real blonde - it from a bottle, underneath is a very intelligent and sophisticated "mouse colour" LOL!??? But no I havent a clue about computers
> 
> Jo


I used to have the mouse colour Jo....now mainly grey! 

I have had a few dabbles in colouring but my hair always goes orange in the sun....so I look like bloody Ronald McDonald!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I used to have the mouse colour Jo....now mainly grey!
> 
> I have had a few dabbles in colouring but my hair always goes orange in the sun....so I look like bloody Ronald McDonald!


I've been told I look like Madge on the TV programme Benidorme!!!!!!! you know, the one that zaps about in the scooter chain-smoking! Hows that for an insult!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Never seen that program Jo....can't even remember the last time I actually watched telly.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I have had a few dabbles in colouring but my hair always goes orange in the sun....so I look like bloody Ronald McDonald!


Ah that explains SO MUCH.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Ah that explains SO MUCH.


Go and push your goddam Harley BillyBob!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Go and push your goddam Harley BillyBob!


What? - it'll get cold!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> What? - it'll get cold!


I thought all you guys were rugged individualists Chris?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I thought all you guys were rugged individualists Chris?


We're all individuals - Well except me 

I've spent TOO much time riding on snow and ice in the past. I prefer to sit in front of a nice log fire with a warm wife now. I'm told it's called getting old.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> We're all individuals - Well except me
> 
> I've spent TOO much time riding on snow and ice in the past. I prefer to sit in front of a nice log fire with a warm wife now. I'm told it's called getting old.


Same here Chris.....had to do all weathers for most of the 70's. Bike don't go out if there's a cloud in the sky now!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Bike don't go out if there's a cloud in the sky now!


I don't mind those soft white fluffy clouds - Just COLD and clouds - especially NASTY GREY ones or, as we've had here recently, freezing fog. 

With a bit of luck I'll give all 3 a spin this weekend. Well I'll have to - Only got the fire to look forward to for a week. 

Will have to wash them after though - Salt everywhere here.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> I don't mind those soft white fluffy clouds - Just COLD and clouds - especially NASTY GREY ones or, as we've had here recently, freezing fog.
> 
> With a bit of luck I'll give all 3 a spin this weekend. Well I'll have to - Only got the fire to look forward to for a week.
> 
> Will have to wash them after though - Salt everywhere here.


Never seen any salt in this part of the world Chris.....but we're so rural I could ride for an hour on a Sunday and never see another vehicle.
Haven't been on the bike for three weeks now......fingers crossed for this weekend. Having said that, I could get inundated with exploding systems throughout the area if the recent electrical fluctuations continue.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Never seen any salt in this part of the world Chris.....but we're so rural I could ride for an hour on a Sunday and never see another vehicle.
> Haven't been on the bike for three weeks now......fingers crossed for this weekend. Having said that, I could get inundated with exploding systems throughout the area if the recent electrical fluctuations continue.


We're rural too - but the village I work in and another on the way there are "renowned" for being prone to getting "cut off" in winter. And as I travel on a rural bus route - it's well salted. 

A couple of sections see no sun November-March - very hilly and wooded. Generally twixt 3 below and zero at the mo of a morning. Wed was foggy and we only got as high as 1 above where I live. Sun was out today but still "white finger" weather. 

Yup has been about three weeks for me too - dire innit? - Hard to get used to after commuting on 2 wheels.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Yup has been about three weeks for me too - dire innit? - Hard to get used to after commuting on 2 wheels.


Yeh but you got to think if we were in Britain it would be three months Chris!
I remember Winter 2003/2004 when we were living in Mid Wales, it was 13 weeks before we had dry roads for me to get the bike out.


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

Hiya,
I'm good and our plans are on schedule. OH and I will prob head out in the next 6 weeks and we'd love to catch up with you guys. Weather is really crap here but as you say at least the houses are geared towards that. I'll be aware of looking at heating systems and insulation when deciding on a house to rent. I'm not a fan of the cold either, bbrrrr!
I'm glad to hear your baby is doing a bit better, I think it's wise to give her another few months in state school. It's great that she trying it anyway. She came across to me as a really confident girl, don't worry so much about her, she might be just like her mother and have the winter blues! The exchange rate must really suck, people in Ireland are really struggling at the moment, money is scarce but despite the price of living - it's still popular!
I'll let you know as soon as we book our flights and hopefully arrange to hook up x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Yeh but you got to think if we were in Britain it would be three months Chris!


Depends where - My parents are in Dorset - and there it's often as warm (or warmer) there as here in winter.


----------

